# en passe de



## Carole1981

Bonjour

Est-ce que je peux utiliser cette expression comme synonyme exact de "être sur le point de"?

Je voudrais en effet savoir si l'on peut-on dire "être en passe d'échouer".

Merci


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Carole1981,

Il me semble que je dirais plus volontiers « être en passe de réussir » que d'échouer...
Sans doute parce que « être en passe de » introduit pour moi une nuance de plus que « être sur le point de » : il s'agit d'être dans les conditions favorables pour effectuer l'action qui suit. Ça me fait bizarre d'être dans les conditions favorables d'un échec. Mais dans l'absolu, pourquoi pas ?
Alors qu'« être sur le point de » n'introduit que l'imminence du fait il me semble, et ne présage en rien des conditions de son avènement...
Attends d'autres avis.


----------



## Marie83

Bonsoir,

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Karine. 

Je ne l'emploierais pas avec une notion d'échec, mais plutôt pour traduire le rapprochement d'un but à atteindre.


----------



## Carole1981

Vous confirmez ce que je pensais
Merci à vous deux!


----------



## Maître Capello

Moi, je vois cette expression comme vraiment synonyme de _être sur le point de_, peu importe que ce soit en vue d'une réussite ou d'un échec… (D'ailleurs on dit bien _être dans une mauvaise passe_…)


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> Moi, je vois cette expression comme vraiment synonyme de _être sur le point de_, peu importe que ce soit en vue d'une réussite ou d'un échec… (D'ailleurs on dit bien _être dans une mauvaise passe_…)


J'ai lu, juste à l'instant, un fil où tu disais à quelqu'un "en cas de doute, consultes le TLFi".


> *2.* _Loc._ *(Être) en passe de* + inf. (Être) sur le point de, dans les conditions favorables pour. _Être en passe de réussir.
> _source : http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/passe​


Il faut savoir douter parfois ! 
 (sauf à admettre _être dans les conditions favorables pour échouer_)


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> J'ai lu, juste à l'instant, un fil où tu disais à quelqu'un "en cas de doute, consultes le TLFi".


Mais c'est bien ce que j'ai fait !  Or tous les dictionnaires ne disent pas exactement la même chose. Par exemple, mes _Petit Robert_ et _Petit Larousse _mentionnent uniquement _être sur le point de_ sans rien préciser quant à la faveur de la _passe_…

P.S.: Je me demande si on n'a pas tendance à parler de conditions favorables, de réussite, parce qu'on dit aussi _*passer* ses examens_ pour les réussir…


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> P.S.: Je me demande si on n'a pas tendance à parler de conditions favorables, de réussite, parce qu'on dit aussi _*passer* ses examens_ pour les réussir…


Ah, pour moi, cet emploi de _passer _est un anglicisme caractérisé ! _Passer un examen_ ne préjuge en rien du résultat.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Ah, pour moi, cet emploi de _passer _est un anglicisme caractérisé ! _Passer un examen_ ne préjuge en rien du résultat.


Entièrement d'accord avec toi !  Je ne faisais que parler de _ce que l'on dit_…


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Capello,



Maître Capello said:


> Moi, je vois cette expression comme vraiment synonyme de _être sur le point de_, peu importe que ce soit en vue d'une réussite ou d'un échec… (D'ailleurs on dit bien _être dans une mauvaise passe_…)



Oui, mais là tu retournes l'expression qui était « en passe de (+ verbe) ». 

Alors, dirais-tu « il est en passe de mourir » par exemple ? C'est la question que je me suis posée, en fait. Moi je ne crois pas. Je dirais bien par contre « il est sur le point de mourir ».


----------



## tilt

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut Capello,
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, mais là tu retournes l'expression qui était « en passe de (+ verbe) ».
> 
> Alors, dirais-tu « il est en passe de mourir » par exemple ? C'est la question que je me suis posée, en fait. Moi je ne crois pas. Je dirais bien par contre « il est sur le point de mourir ».


Pourtant la mort est un _passage_...


----------



## Maître Capello

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Alors, dirais-tu « il est en passe de mourir » par exemple ? C'est la question que je me suis posée, en fait.


Mais oui !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Maître Capello said:


> Mais oui !


Moi je ne le dirais que dans un cas d'euthanasie ! 

Mais c'est vrai que comme Tilt on peut aussi voir la mort comme un passage... (par une porte étroite ? ).


----------



## itka

Une voix de plus pour Karine ! Elle est en passe d'être élue !
Pour moi aussi en tous cas, contexte fortement positif... 
Pas une seconde, je n'aurais l'idée de dire "en passe de" louper un examen, casser sa pipe, perdre le championnat (de foot) ou toute autre catastrophe !


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Une voix de plus pour Karine ! Elle est en passe d'être élue !


C'est une *passe* d'armes, oui !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ah, merci itka ! 
Enfin quelqu'un en passe de devenir mon amie ! 
(être d'accord avec moi, c'est une condition très favorable pour ça ! )


----------



## Carole1981

ça a cogité hier soir!

J'avais effectivement consulé plusieurs dictionnaires et on voit les deux sens, positif ou neutre.
Merci à tous


----------

